# Question - Gravity Smoker Configuration for Rib Smokes - Water Pan or No?



## mcokevin (May 11, 2021)

I am smoking some ribs for neighbors this weekend.  I think it will be three racks, maybe four.  I don't have any of the LSS mods (yet, at least) so there is no water pan in my smoker.  The first few smokes I've done I have used the middle shelf as the cook surface and put a water pan on the main cook surface.  This has worked well and the temps on the second shelf have measured consistently +/- 5 degrees of the set temp of the smoker.  I knew I was probably going to do this upcoming smoke when I did my mother's day ribs last weekend, so I put another probe on the top shelf of the smoker, and that was consistently +25-30 degrees from the middle shelf when running with a water pan - a big difference.

It seems that I have two options for configuring my smoker this weekend.  Which would you choose?

Run with a water pan on the main cook surface and use both the middle shelf and top shelf for smoking, even with the 25-30 degree difference.  Presumably if I did this I would rotate the ribs between the top and middle shelf mid smoke so they would cook as evenly as possible.
Ditch the water pan and run without it, and put all of the ribs on the main cook surface.  If you do this, how do you account for the convection/hot spots you see on bread/biscuit tests?
I have only ever smoked with a water pan, but maybe I don't need it.  My only reservation in going without it is the hot spots on the main cook surface. 

I am particularly interested in how other gravity series owners do this, but I am open to advice from anyone since there is so much knowledge here.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chasdev (May 11, 2021)

I've got a Masterbuilt 560 and don't run a water pan.
I like to move the ribs around during a cook so each one gets a shot of hotter or colder areas.
To me the most important thing is to buy the same weight rib packs and to seek the lighter weight ones.
I find the heavier ones to be less moist, but that might be how I cook.


----------



## mcokevin (May 11, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I've got a Masterbuilt 560 and don't run a water pan.
> I like to move the ribs around during a cook so each one gets a shot of hotter or colder areas.
> To me the most important thing is to buy the same weight rib packs and to seek the lighter weight ones.
> I find the heavier ones to be less moist, but that might be how I cook.



Thanks, any issue ever with ribs (or anything else) drying out without the water pan?


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 11, 2021)

I always run a water pan when smoking meats, whether its my WSM,  Kettle, MB 560 or offset stick burner.    As you've been doing, the optimum on the 560 is using the middle grate with a water pan underneath that also serves as a drip pan and a heat deflector.

But putting the amount of meat on the smoker that you're doing,  presents a problem.     Among other purposes water serves, it also acts as a heat sink,  which is more important on a WSM than on a gravity feed.    My 560 holds temps without the need for a heat sink.     But there's a lot of air flow on these gravity feeds,and if you have high air flow its going to evacuate moisture quickly.   Even on electric convection ovens, they recommend adding a water pan because the fan takes moisture out of the cook chamber.   These gravity feeds need a water pan.

All that said, I would use your option #1 .

There is another option, that I don't know if feasible,  but could use bottom and middle grates for meat and rotate them.   And try to find a place for some kind of water pan, even a small one.     I used a 4 X 16 loaf pan on my offset,  maybe you could find a 4 X 8 loaf pan ?     Or some even some type of pan that's narrower ?


----------



## mcokevin (May 11, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> I always run a water pan when smoking meats, whether its my WSM,  Kettle, MB 560 or offset stick burner.    As you've been doing, the optimum on the 560 is using the middle grate with a water pan underneath that also serves as a drip pan and a heat deflector.
> 
> But putting the amount of meat on the smoker that you're doing,  presents a problem.     Among other purposes water serves, it also acts as a heat sink,  which is more important on a WSM than on a gravity feed.    My 560 holds temps without the need for a heat sink.     But there's a lot of air flow on these gravity feeds,and if you have high air flow its going to evacuate moisture quickly.   Even on electric convection ovens, they recommend adding a water pan because the fan takes moisture out of the cook chamber.   These gravity feeds need a water pan.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  The convection you mention is exactly what I worry about and why I want to run a water pan; that and using it as a heat sink to smooth out hot spots.  

I have a 1050, so I have plenty of room to use the main cook surface and middle rack for ribs, then put a water pan also on the main cook surface.  That would help with moisture in the cook chamber but not with heat deflection.


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 11, 2021)

Here's a set of mini loaf pans that are  3 X 6


And aluminum disposabe  3.5"  X  6 "


----------



## zwiller (May 11, 2021)

I think it's not wise to experiment on cooks like that and stick to what you know.  Experiment when there is no risk of hungry upset neighbors


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

This will be an interesting thread. I always use a water pan in all my smokers, but I’m not familiar with your smoker, so will be looking for your results. Water pan or no water pan!
Al


----------



## mcokevin (May 11, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I think it's not wise to experiment on cooks like that and stick to what you know.  Experiment when there is no risk of hungry upset neighbors


Yes, this is heavy on my mind and the main driver for why I am leaning to option 1 in my original post.


----------



## JC in GB (May 11, 2021)

*I never run a water pan in my gravity feed smoker.  Never seemed to need one.*

*JC   *


----------



## JC in GB (May 11, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I think it's not wise to experiment on cooks like that and stick to what you know.  Experiment when there is no risk of hungry upset neighbors



*Sometimes a new recipe or technique needs guinea pigs for authentic reactions. *

*JC *


----------



## jarrett (May 11, 2021)

I didn't use a water pan for these ribs. They turned out great.







	

		
			
		

		
	
Ribs by Jarrett Lauver, on Flickr


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 11, 2021)

I've only done ribs a couple of times in my Gravity 800.  The first time was without a pan,  the second with a pan.  The first time the ribs got dried out, however, that was probably more due to cooking longer than I should have.  I will probably go with a water pan for most cooks going forward, though, for the reasons mentioned above.  

If I'm cooking just one rack of ribs (or any other item), I put it in the center of the middle rack with the water pan underneath.  If I've got a mostly full smoker, I'll put the water pan on the right side of the main cook surface as that seems to be the main hot spot (since the heat comes in from the right side).


----------



## mcokevin (May 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts.  I think I am going to run with a water pan on the right side of the main cook surface and smoke the ribs on the main surface as well.  I'll keep a close eye since there won't be a heat deflector.

Based on some feedback in this thread, where the water pan sits on the LSS mod kit, and how many people run their offset stick burners with a water pan next to the firebox -- seems to make sense to me.

Pics to come, of course.


----------



## mcokevin (May 15, 2021)

Here’s my setup for today. A couple of probes to monitor cook temps in addition to the smoker’s built in temp probe. Water pans on the right.

Lighting the smoker in about 30 minutes. I’ll post the q vue later in a separate thread!


----------



## mcokevin (May 15, 2021)

Well the good news is the only thing that didn’t pan out was some pics. The bad news is I don’t have enough pics to justify a new post. Was too busy making cocktails and entertaining, just how it should be.

I did get a pic of this rack that finished up before the other two. The other two took another 25 minutes or so but all came out great.  All nice and tender with great flavor


----------



## Winterrider (May 15, 2021)

I would be all over that rack !


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 16, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Well the good news is the only thing that didn’t pan out was some pics. The bad news is I don’t have enough pics to justify a new post. Was too busy making cocktails and entertaining, just how it should be.
> 
> I did get a pic of this rack that finished up before the other two. The other two took another 25 minutes or so but all came out great.  All nice and tender with great flavor
> 
> View attachment 496395



That's good to hear.

I quit even trying to take pics of my cook.    I'm too busy enjoying the cook and the meal and the beer.


----------

